# Hay Probes Again



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Some of the new horse owning customers I've been lucky to establish the last couple of years have asked about RFV testing. Frankly, it's something I've intended to do for a while now. None of my competitors in the area are testing as far as I know. I found lots of good info in the archive here about bale probes. I'm still torn between a push type and drill type. I would like a push type so as to be able to take spontaneous samples without having to remember to carry around a drill with charged batteries. However, I've read here that a drill type will kill a 20V battery after about 5 bales. So, that leads me to ask, if the probe kills batteries that fast while DRILLING, then it must be an almost impossible task to PUSH the probe by hand into the bale. Am I missing something here? Is there a technique I am just not grasping? The answer will decide which way I go.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I believe the hand probes are twisted into the bales. I use a 18volt Black&Decker that came with two batteries and a twin charger(less than $100). Works well. I don't remember the exact numbers, but I know it was more than 5 samples per battery. Most labs request ten or more samples to get a good representation. Probe length determines battery drain. I use a 18" and sample both square and round bales. If you were only sampling squares, 12" probe likely would work(and less drain). Get a probe that has a tip that can be re-sharpened. Fine rat-tail file works well for sharpening on mine. 24volt drill would have to work well also. Regards, Mike


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I use a 18" drill type with a 18v DeWalt drill. Mine has replaceable sawtooth tips. I've never had any problems filling a lunch bag with sample plugs. The last samples however, are slower than the first and the battery goes on the charger when I'm done. It's a good measure on how tight your bales are......


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You really only need about 4"-6" per bale. I sample three bales with one load with the Penn State Hay probe. 
There are others with a large reservoir that can probably sample more than 10 bales with out down loading the probe. 
What you really want is a to sample as many bales as possible, not see how much you can pull out of a bale.
I believe Kentucky can line you up to become a certified Hay Sampler, if you are so inclined. 
What you really want is a to sample as many bales as possible, not see how much you can pull out of a bale.

The key is to use a Certified Lab unless you are selling to a California Dairy. Then you use their Lab for their hay, and you sample the hay on the truck going out.

I sample while the hay is on the bale wagon. I stop next to my equipment barn and use an AC powered drill. I always sample the same bales from the same side of the load, every time. 
My customers are really only interested in crude protein, and* I am interested in the mineral analysis to monitor the fertility.* 
I sample every cutting from every field. There are many times the entire field is sold before the analysis comes back.


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, drill type it is. Probably will go with the Penn State model.
Thanks


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

You may want to take a look at these hand crank type from Oakfield. I don't have to worry if the battery is charged.

Oakfield Apparatus, Inc.: Hay Sampler


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

List of some various probes; http://www.noble.org/ag/testingservices/ForageProbeListings.pdf
Regards, Mike


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Gentlemen, I use this hay probe is it great and has replacement cutting tips too here is the listing. Great Customer Service. Cost is $180 replace tips $50. http://www.nbisoybean.com/foragebaleprobe.html


----------



## HALLSHAY (Nov 30, 2008)

> It is not Rocket Science,
> 
> You really only need about 4"-6" per bale.


That way you don't ever get to the brown core of the bale.







Also always make sure you sample the bottom 1/3 of a square bale cause thats where the leaves fall.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

www.BaleSupply.com will be carrying Colorado Hay Probes starting the first of April... Colorado Hay Probes ...also here is an article on a comparison...http://www.caes.uga.edu/commodities/fieldcrops/forages/questions/028%20FAQ-hayprobe.pdf ...it gives a number of links to look at to help you in your decisions and some data on taking samples. Like soil samples, the techniques and the plan are as important as the gear.

Another Link

http://www.foragetesting.org/index.php

http://www.foragetesting.org/index.php?page=forage_sampling

Take care and be safe out there everyone


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We use a Push Sampler from Star Samplers. We've had it for 5 years and have no complaints.

Star Forage Samplers

Jim


----------

